# North Carolina



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jul 1, 2012)

I guess I'd start a thread for the people in NC!


----------



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jul 1, 2012)

Does anyone know a good Veterinarian who could neuter my rabbit (near Raleigh)? And with a reasonable price!


----------



## BeccaBun (Aug 31, 2012)

I know I'm about two months too late, but if you're willing to make the drive to fayetteville, Dr. Rhodes at the Animal Hospital of Fayetteville is absolutely fantastic. She is the only vet I will take my bunny to. Not only is she a great vet, but the hospital is very lovely, the staff is very nice, and their prices are affordable.


----------



## BeccaBun (Aug 31, 2012)

I know I'm about two months too late, but if you're willing to make the drive to fayetteville, Dr. Rhodes at the Animal Hospital of Fayetteville is absolutely fantastic. She is the only vet I will take my bunny to. Not only is she a great vet, but the hospital is very lovely, the staff is very nice, and their prices are affordable.


----------



## BeccaBun (Aug 31, 2012)

It's been a while, but I believe they were going to charge me around 100 dollars for the procedure, the anesthesia, and I think the meds too. I would call and ask.


----------



## indianavex (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm late as all get out to this party, but I went to New Hope Animal Hospital in Durham, NC for my Cassie's spay!


----------



## LilyPatchFarm (Mar 25, 2013)

I just thought I would post this for future readers. In NC, the charlotte spay neuter clinic, humane society of charlotte, and animal allies in spartanburg SC will spay/neuter rabbits for between $25-$40


----------



## lover4daisy (May 12, 2013)

Hello I live In North Carolina and I cant find a vet near me.


----------



## lover4daisy (May 12, 2013)

Well I found one vet. But he is alergic to rabbits .


----------



## KeltonB (May 12, 2013)

lover4daisy said:


> Well I found one vet. But he is alergic to rabbits .



If you are anywhere near Raleigh, Avian & Exotic Animal Care are excellent with bunnies (and other exotics)!


----------



## The Mockingjay (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm looking for a rabbit in central NC. Here are my requirements:
Not shy
Friendly 
Not too lazy
4 pounds and under 
Over 4 years old
One of these breeds:
Holland Lop
Jersey Wooly
American Fuzzy Lop
Netherland Dwarf
Or any mixed breed 4 pounds and under

I've been searching and searching and I can't find any!


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

The Mockingjay said:


> I'm looking for a rabbit in central NC. Here are my requirements:
> Not shy
> Friendly
> Not too lazy
> ...



I'd check craigslist and the breeders list on ARBA.


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

So...is this NC thread dead? lol.

I'm in Eastern NC! We have a couple of good vets in this area, thankfully


----------



## Akabunnies (Jul 22, 2015)

lover4daisy said:


> Hello I live In North Carolina and I cant find a vet near me.




Lover4daisey
Check out SNIP near trout An! They r wonderful!


----------

